# 2011 Felt F95 Team Edition - Question



## Captain Pup (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm a new poster to RoadBikeReview, but use the website to research just about everything bike related.

Fairly soon, I will be purchasing a new bike to ride to and from school and also during club rides, centuries, BikeMS, etc. I usually do all of these rides on my Aegis Trident, but I don't want to leave that locked up at school.

I have always wanted a Felt bicycle as they are great looking bikes in my opinion. Also, being a huge Garmin - Slipstream fan, I really liked the team edition color scheme.

I was wondering if anyone knew that there would be a new team edition color-way for 2011?

I thought the 2009 scheme looked top-notch, but the 2010 seems to be lacking something....orange. I would try to hunt down a 2009 bike, but I'm thinking it may be hard for my size, 50cm.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Pic is big but here ya go.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

I think its sharp looking.


----------



## Captain Pup (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow, that is definitely a great looking frame, thank you for the image.

I believe this is the bike I will get.


----------



## ssm-gd3 (Aug 8, 2010)

does anyone have a price for the 2011 team edition?


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

MSRP $829.99 for the F95 Team and $2299.99 for the F5 Team


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice looking bike. This will be the last year they'll make this one since Felt is no longer going to be seen on the Pro Tour circuit under the Argyle. Could this possibly be a collector's item one day since Felt no longer supplies bikes to the Garmin Team?


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

the pic above is the 2010 or 2011?


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

2011.


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks.. I like the way that frame looks.


----------

